# Ever Wondered How It's Like to Have Dyslexia?



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Victor Widell programmed a dyslexia simulator to show people how hard it is for people with dyslexia to read. According to him he created this from the descriptions of a female friend who has dyslexia and says that reading to her takes great effort because she sees letters jumping around and changing positions.

Dsxyliea

What it’s really like to have dyslexia - Quartz


----------



## MaskedNicci (Aug 5, 2014)

This is really fascinating. One of my closest friends (and once roommate) has dyslexia, so she has some huge struggles in school, was forced to work it out on her own up until her third year of college, but her grades have been causing her endless problems now, since it's catching up to her. As someone who was always an avid reader, I understood her struggles on a fundamental level, but I have always struggled to really understand the extent of her difficulties.

I wish I could have been more help to her, but being untrained in such a field, the most I could (and still continue to) offer her is moral support, and encourage her to not worry about being seen as 'weak' when she asks for extra help and tutoring with her college courses. (I also used to read aloud to her a bit, which was nice, since I love to read aloud to others) Not everything comes easily to everyone, so I think it's important to keep that in mind. I'm still unsure if I should correct her spellings when she messages me, or just forget about it, though. I guess it's just one of those things one has to play by ear.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Flamme et Citron (Aug 26, 2015)

My mind read that page as if it was being narrated by the voice of someone with a potato in their mouth


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

It took me a minute to read that and I skipped about two words after spending 5 seconds and not figuring them out, but jesus h. christ, how horrifying. And I say that because people might take reading for granted but that's already if they know learned how to read. People born with Dyslexia never have that chance because upon first sight and on wards, words will always shift and change due to it making innate comprehension near impossible.

It's like expecting a person who's never seen a car ever to know what it is and what it does upon first sight. It's never going to happen.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Schrodinger Slacker said:


> It took me a minute to read that and I skipped about two words after spending 5 seconds and not figuring them out, but jesus h. christ, how horrifying. And I say that because people might take reading for granted but that's already if they know learned how to read. People born with Dyslexia never have that chance because upon first sight and on wards, words will always shift and change due to it making innate comprehension near impossible.
> 
> It's like expecting a person who's never seen a car ever to know what it is and what it does upon first sight. It's never going to happen.


My dyslexia is mostly auditory but yes.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I have auditory processing disorder and cannot read phonetically. For the most part, I was able to read this but it made me a bit seasick. A psychologist said that I have auditory dyslexia. The words do not move around on the page for me, which is good because I have issues with motion sickness.

They are word pictures. I can't read badly misspelled words, especially if they are spelled "phonetically."



Aya the Abysswalker said:


> My dyslexia is mostly auditory but yes.


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Thats trippy, reminds of the falling rain animation, that matrix rain.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm slightly dsylexic , but i dont have problems in reading ,rather only when writing .


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Sangam swadik said:


> I'm slightly dsylexic , but i dont have problems in reading ,rather only when writing .


Dyslexic people come in many flavors. If you don't have this, nice, but there are people who do and this help others understand our struggle.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aya the Abysswalker said:


> Victor Widell programmed a dyslexia simulator to show people how hard it is for people with dyslexia to read. According to him he created this from the descriptions of a female friend who has dyslexia and says that reading to her takes great effort because she sees letters jumping around and changing positions.
> 
> Dsxyliea
> 
> What it’s really like to have dyslexia - Quartz


That is so cool! I am glad I don't have it, but I can empathize with those who do so much more now!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Hugs.
I don't have this.
What this looks like is a visual representation of how I perceive speech.
When there is too much competing sounds or if more than one conversation is going on at a time, I hear a chaotic jumble of noise. It makes no more sense than those letters jumping around on the page.
People are quite a bit less than understanding.



Aya the Abysswalker said:


> Dyslexic people come in many flavors. If you don't have this, nice, but there are people who do and this help others understand our struggle.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Me too.



tanstaafl28 said:


> That is so cool! I am glad I don't have it, but I can empathize with those who do so much more now!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Duplicate Post?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Accidentally replied to my duplicate post?


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

To be honest that wasn't too hard. Perhaps it has something to do with that effect that's apparently dubbed "typoglycemia"?

It's definitely different though, more tiring, and I can imagine dense topics would be a bitch to comprehend this way. I'm glad I don't have dyslexia.


----------

